# Nutrient deficiency?



## blumentopferde (Jul 23, 2014)

Some of my vines show strange symptoms:
At a corner of my vineyard the red varieties get red leaves, the white varieties get yellow leaves. It only affects older leaves, the younger ones look healthy. I wonder if this is some kind of nutrient deficiency. 

What do you think?


----------



## GreginND (Jul 23, 2014)

It may be a nutrient deficiency or overwatering. But I highly suspect your vines are suffering from Pierce's Disease.

http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/r302101211.html


----------



## blumentopferde (Jul 23, 2014)

Pierce's disease is very unlikely. I'm in central Europe and have never heard of any such cases over here!


----------



## grapeman (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't know for sure what it is, but I have seen such leaves before usually fairly late in the growing season as the vines mature for the year. You might try to see about taking a petiole sample and that will tell you what is deficient.


----------



## dwhill40 (Jul 23, 2014)

What PH is your topsoil and subsoil?


----------



## GreginND (Jul 24, 2014)

I didn't realize you were in Europe. However, there is a symposium about the bacteria that causes pierce's disease infecting olives in Europe. I would not rule it out and would encourage you to follow grapeman's advice and get a petiole test done. 

http://www.crsa.it/international-sy...iosa-in-olive-2013-locorotondo-october-23-24 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## blumentopferde (Jul 24, 2014)

dwhill40 said:


> What PH is your topsoil and subsoil?



Should be around 5.5.

The funny thing is, that this leaf coloration only happens around one little spot in a corner of the vineyard, all other vines around look okay!


----------



## blumentopferde (Jul 24, 2014)

grapeman said:


> I don't know for sure what it is, but I have seen such leaves before usually fairly late in the growing season as the vines mature for the year. You might try to see about taking a petiole sample and that will tell you what is deficient.



I'm actually to greedy at the moment to pay for that. If the problem persists then I'll take a sample!



GreginND said:


> I didn't realize you were in Europe. However, there is a symposium about the bacteria that causes pierce's disease infecting olives in Europe. I would not rule it out and would encourage you to follow grapeman's advice and get a petiole test done.
> 
> http://www.crsa.it/international-sy...iosa-in-olive-2013-locorotondo-october-23-24
> 
> ...



Well I hope that this is not the case! But I don't think so as there are many vineyards around, and none of them have these symptoms...


----------



## dwhill40 (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a Zin vine that looks very similar in amongst perfectly healthy growing vines. Burnt edges, discoloration, new growth is ok but too slow. It became more pronounced after a short dry spell. Best I could figure was aluminum uptake because of my subsoil which tests at 4.9 around two feet deep. I applied the nettle manure and copious amounts of gypsum to bind up the aluminum. We shall see over time I guess. I don't have the matchstick tell-tale sign for PD.


----------



## blumentopferde (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for your reply! Maybe it's the same problem!

I guess I'll use some fertilizer this year and if the vines continue making trouble next year, I'll have to spend a 100$ on leaf and soil tests...


----------



## spaniel (Jul 24, 2014)

Perhaps potassium deficiency. I've been researching a similar issue.


----------



## dwhill40 (Jul 28, 2014)

After applying a very small amount triple 13 to my Sangiovese vine a few weeks back I decided to add a sprinkle to the Zin as well. The Sangiovese vine sprung to life and probably grew about 10 feet of new vine in the past 3 weeks. I guess some scions just need more nutrients. I'm a fan of grapey Zin and couldn't stand to watch it struggle any longer


----------



## dwhill40 (Jul 28, 2014)

To make my point, this is my Cab vines year two with no chemical fertilizer.


----------



## blumentopferde (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for your replies!




dwhill40 said:


> To make my point, this is my Cab vines year two with no chemical fertilizer.



They look awesome!


----------

